# Reclear rod



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a old fen wick rod that I would like to get a new clear coat put on. Would anyone be note rested in doing this?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I can do it for you. Just hit me with a PM.


----------

